# Ribber problems



## LaVeta1 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a Brother KH830 knitting machine and Brother KR830 ribber which I am starting to use again after lying idol for many years. I set up my ribber today and was practicing on it. Something weird is happening and I can't figure it out. I was setting it up for knitting by running the carriages a few times. When I moved to the left all was fine, however, each time I tried to come back to the right, the ribber carriage would jam. Can someone help me find a solution? I have read all of my books and nothing is helping me.


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

You don't say anything about replacing the retainer bar; I am a new machine knitter, but do know that the retainer bar can cause all sorts of issues.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

did you put in the cast on comb with lots of weight


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Assuming that you've cleaned and oiled the machine and carriages.....and checked the carriages underneath to make sure that the cams are moving freely when operating the knobs and levers.......as these can freeze-up due to solidified oil/grease when in storage for long periods of time...
Next.....new sponge bar for the main bed.....Even if the old one works with the single bed.....will become very problematic when you add on the ribber...
Finally....and what I think is causing your jamming.....is that your ribber is too high on the left side.....You need to align/adjust your ribber.....In the back of your ribber manual it should explain how to do this.....There should be 3 adjustments ...one is lateral...then height...then depth spacing...


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a number of Brother User Manuals, Service Manuals and Punchcard Sets on my website, which are free, and safe, to download.

If you have not solved your problem yet and you would like to download a Service Manual for the KR830, please click on the following link:

http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com

Then go to the section in the list on the left called:

FREE BROTHER KNITTING MACHINE ACCESSORY MANUALS AND PUNCHCARD SETS

The file you want is called:

Brother KR120, KR710, KR830, KR850, KR230, KR260 Ribbers - Service Manual.pdf

There are also 2 files showing how to make the adjustments to Brother standard gauge ribbers in the list. They are called:

Brother Standard Gauge Ribber Adjustments.pdf

Adjusting Brother Standard Gauge Ribbers.pdf

Perhaps you will be able to solve your problem with the help of these files.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

All really good advice offered, and maybe also check that you have the pitch set properly, so that the needles are not hitting each other from ribber and top bed. I also found that if my piece that joins the ribber and top bed together ( where you thread the yarn)- it needs to be exactly tight against the top carriage and if it is even a bit away it can create problems. I know 'cuz I had that issue! Learn from our mistakes! G!


----------



## Aggie Marie (Jan 31, 2014)

Interestingly, I had the same problem after bringing my machine out of storage. I took it to the shop and the lady there told me that it needed to be cleaned. I picked it up yesterday, and she told me that she got out a handful of lint from the inside. I also needed a new sponge bar. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## LaVeta1 (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks so much for the info, I'll check again, it seems that the ribber needles were the ones getting jammed when passing back to the right. Thanks god I didn't have my yarn in yet


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Aggie Marie said:


> Interestingly, I had the same problem after bringing my machine out of storage. I took it to the shop and the lady there told me that it needed to be cleaned. I picked it up yesterday, and she told me that she got out a handful of lint from the inside. I also needed a new sponge bar. Hope this helps a little.


Your problem was with the main bed, not the ribber.


----------

